# Need Advice please.......................



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am going nuts. Peppino is peeing on the toys instead of the pee pads. I dont understand why he is doing this. It all started after he had his butt problems. I have tried the putting him on the pee pad and saying good boy, I have tried treats. Nothing Nothing Nothing. This morning he went all the way out to piss on one of the toys, and yet the pee pad was closer to him then the toy. I freaked out!!! and now am feeling so bad. Seriously they all looked at me like I was mommy dearest!!! 
I dont have any stores nearby that sell belly bands. Please any advice/tips would be great. I dont want them to think I am Mommy dearest. Babinka and Tiny Tina they are both great................. mind you still working on Ms Tiny Tina she peed on my bed............ I asked her if she worked as a maid in one of those fancy hotels??? I would have rather come to bed to find a mint !!!!! But I got Tiny Tina last march and we are still working things out. Babinka....My crazy baby binkies..... she was 3months old when I got her and it took all but one week to get her fully trained. She will wake me up if she need to go................. Peppino my little male devil, I wonder on what is going on in his head........................ Sorry for this long post, but I am at work in tears as I am frustrated and feeling like a bag of dirt.....................


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Is he still on medications? 

It almost sounds like marking to me, but I don't know. Even dogs that are fixed can mark. You can always mail order a belly band if you choose to go that way, personally I can not live with a dog peeing all over and I would have to do something.

Other thing you can do is go back to square one for potty training-crate when you can't keep an eye on him.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Shelly.........today is his last day for meds. I am planning a little trip to the vets on the weekend to ensure all is well. Thanks for the tip.......... I may try that tonight.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Janene--Dont Be So Hard On Yourself-Your A Good Mommy. Who Knows Why Our Little Ones Do What They Do. I Have Alot Of Problems With Yogi,s Pee Pee Habits-Sometimes Its Good Other Times Its Bad.*
*Iam The Worst Person In The World To Train Anything. When There are Mistakes--Just Deal With It--What Matters The Most,Is The Love You Give Them. I Could Try All The Advice in the world,but if thats what the doggie does,thats what it is.*

*IAm Sure All The Good Advice will come your way,good Luck Dear!*
*Nickee In Pa**


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would call the vet and ask if the medication could cause him to do this. It does seem strange that it started when he was put on the meds. Maybe he has a UTI or do you think its marking. It's hard to say. 

Don't feel bad....we all have those moments where we feel like a bad Mommy....we know you love your fluffs.


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

I make my belly bands, nothing fancy, my little "tater tot" is fixed but feels the urge to mark...he doesn't do it everyday but I never know when he will get the urge so he wears one (with a pad) everyday. Good luck!!!


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

I used to use a white men's tube sock. Put a sanitary pad on the one side and pin it around his wee wee. Works like a charm!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone I am making notes. I cant tollerate him being a pig.............. I said to him you and your penis are in big big trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am surprised he didnt burp and scratch his crotch...................... no instead he gave me a blank stare then all of them just looked at one another like " Oh no she is going crazy" Mommy Dearest......................


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How old is Peppino? He is definitely marking his territory/claiming those toys as HIS. If Tiny Tina is urinating in the house, that will trigger him to also.

Bailey marked one time only, when I was visiting a friend who has two Pekinese. Both dogs pee in the house. The male marks (he even lifted his leg on the skirt of a chair I was sitting in once!) and the girl will use pads, but also squats and pees right on the carpet when she feels like it. I am sure to Bailey the place smelled like a giant urinal and he figured it was okay to mark. Fortunately he peed on a piece of newspaper that was on her floor so it wasn't a big deal. I never took him back there, though.

This is a great place for belly bands and the profits go to rescue:

Peke A Tzu Rescue Belly Bands for Boy Dogs

I wouldn't rush into a belly band yet as that is literally putting a bandaid on the problem. I would go back to basic potty training.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> Thanks everyone I am making notes. I cant tollerate him being a pig.............. I said to him you and your penis are in big big trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am surprised he didnt burp and scratch his crotch...................... no instead he gave me a blank stare then all of them just looked at one another like " Oh no she is going crazy" Mommy Dearest......................


 
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: @ burping and scratching!! Good for you for maintaining your sense of humor despite your frustrations.

Those are adorable belly bands at the link provided above and could be a sanity saver for you if he becomes incorrigible about marking his toys. And yes, that is what it sounds like, "That is MY toy!!"

If I were in your situation though, I'd want to make another effort at training and go back to square one: Use easily movable baby gates to keep him in whatever room you are in and never let him have the run of the house, always keep one eye on him to try to catch him about to go, crate him when you can't watch him.

I have always had little girl doggies so I really don't know the answer to my next question: Since even neutered boy dogs seem to be concerned about their territory/toys, would it be better/easier/more effective to housetrain them to NEVER go potty in the house - even on a pee pad - but to always go outdoors only. Could the fact that they use potty pads inside the house and so the smell (for their sensitive little noses) is inside the house confuse the house training for them? In other words, they think if it's ok to pee HERE in the house, it must be ok to pee THERE in the house. If they were only allowed to pee outside maybe that would make it clearer to them that peeing inside is ALWAYS a no-no, anywhere in the house. Just a thought. I don't know whether there's anything to it or not.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

IvysMom said:


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: @ burping and scratching!! Good for you for maintaining your sense of humor despite your frustrations.
> 
> Those are adorable belly bands at the link provided above and could be a sanity saver for you if he becomes incorrigible about marking his toys. And yes, that is what it sounds like, "That is MY toy!!"
> 
> ...


 Your theory makes perfect logical sense to me. Thats why I trained Pipper right from the start to only go outdoors. Sure hope he never feels the need to mark. Years and years ago we had a male border collie and he never marked.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I really don't have any advice but our maltipoo went through a phase of pooping on all of the stuff animals.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I have trained mine to do both. I dont know why he is doing this per say.................... however ever since my mommy dearest act this morning, it seems to have put some sense back into him. I went home at lunch to give meds to Babinka and I went to check everywhere and nope nothing anywhere except in the bathroom where the pee pads are  I picked him up and told him he was a good boy!!!! I am going to be on this like a bee is on a flower. As for Tiny Tina........... I am training slowly........................ told her no more gifts on the bed!!!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> How old is Peppino? He is definitely marking his territory/claiming those toys as HIS. If Tiny Tina is urinating in the house, that will trigger him to also.
> 
> Bailey marked one time only, when I was visiting a friend who has two Pekinese. Both dogs pee in the house. The male marks (he even lifted his leg on the skirt of a chair I was sitting in once!) and the girl will use pads, but also squats and pees right on the carpet when she feels like it. I am sure to Bailey the place smelled like a giant urinal and he figured it was okay to mark. Fortunately he peed on a piece of newspaper that was on her floor so it wasn't a big deal. I never took him back there, though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I want to get him Leaky faucet................... perfect for his pointer and aimer............


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

IvysMom said:


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: @ burping and scratching!! Good for you for maintaining your sense of humor despite your frustrations.
> 
> Those are adorable belly bands at the link provided above and could be a sanity saver for you if he becomes incorrigible about marking his toys. And yes, that is what it sounds like, "That is MY toy!!"
> 
> ...



I have had several males, all trained to go outside only,and they were completely house trained, but everyonce in awhile one of mine would mark in the house. Dewey and Hardy are 100% pee pad trained and have never marked in my house, or any that I have taken them to.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I have had several males, all trained to go outside only,and they were completely house trained, but everyonce in awhile one of mine would mark in the house. Dewey and Hardy are 100% pee pad trained and have never marked in my house, or any that I have taken them to.


 
He was great until he had butt problems. I have trained. Babinka is awesome. Tiny Tina not bad we are working together on this bed present thing it doesnt happen all the time just once in awhile. But Peppino has become Mr. Pig........................


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

maltese manica said:


> I have trained mine to do both. I dont know why he is doing this per say.................... however ever since my mommy dearest act this morning, it seems to have put some sense back into him. I went home at lunch to give meds to Babinka and I went to check everywhere and nope nothing anywhere except in the bathroom where the pee pads are  I picked him up and told him he was a good boy!!!! I am going to be on this like a bee is on a flower. As for Tiny Tina........... I am training slowly........................ told her no more gifts on the bed!!!!


Was Peppino loose while you were gone? That's probably not a good idea. Marking can just be a few drops of urine here and there and you will never know unless you catch him in the act. Meanwhile the habit will become more and more difficult to break once it becomes established.

Just like with housetraining, confinement and constant supervision is the key.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Ladysmom said:


> Was Peppino loose while you were gone? That's probably not a good idea. Marking can just be a few drops of urine here and there and you will never know unless you catch him in the act. Meanwhile the habit will become more and more difficult to break once it becomes established.
> 
> Just like with housetraining, confinement and constant supervision is the key.


I am going to break out the xpen again............ !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Janene, 

A couple of opinions:

First, he might have a UTI. It is not unheard of in males. He has been on antibiotics and it is possible that the good bacteria are gone and bad bacteria resisted to the anibiotics have grown in his bladder or urinary tract. When you bring him to the vet, I would ask. It is possible that he needs a second course of a different antibiotic.

It is also possibly behavioral. Maybe he is marking. I am also wondering if this might be an attention grabbing response on his part. He has been sick over the last few weeks so he has been getting additional attention. Now he is feeling better, your home life is returning to normal. Maybe he is just missing the extra attention he was getting when sick and this is his way to get mommy to give more attention to him. 

It could be just a bit of regression of pee training.

Retraining is probably necessary.

I know this will be unpopular, and I do understand your concern for your house, and the behavior/problem needs to be corrected, but in perspective it is just pee. A little woolite pet and it is gone. Long term, you do not want to have him peeing everywhere, but one or two "mistakes" are not the end of the world.

Give him extra hugs tonight for Lucky.

Good luck and keep us informed.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Janene,
> 
> A couple of opinions:
> 
> ...


Thanks Walter. Actually what you are saying makes perfect sense. Got home tonight and still no piggy messes. Peppino says thanks Lucky us males stick together.


----------



## supriyanoel (Aug 21, 2012)

All of the questions and responses have been very helpful. Luigi did well for a long time, however I got my baby when my mother was very ill and he lit up the house in a wonderful way. He is my son and I'm not the Mother I want to be yet, I am very willing and teachable.All I have to do is ask him if was good when I come home and he either runs away or does a smile and a waggy tail. He responds to words he's heard for the first time as strange as that sounds.I've taught him sitting, paw-giving, and rolly-over when he was 3. He soaks up learning and is so eager to be instructed. All of his toys, eight in all, have names he understands and responds to individually.An astounding vocabulary. Hes scarily intelligent so its not him. It is Moi and Moi needs direction. He was pad-trained and goes out also in a large yard, coming in when hes called.I really think hes got too many choices or is just confused as far as his limitations. He is 4 qnd my Bichon is 14. Noy my female Bichon lifts her leg and also sprinkles here and there, being taught by Luigi. Luigi also emulates me and pees next to the toilet and also on his kitty toy, however I never catch him. He's been given way too much freedom and I see I will have to crate train him. I'm not sure as to how to exactly go about this. He'll probably be confused and angry when he is crated and Lacey isn't. Any suggestion will be appreciated. A belly band, which is new to me, may be the short-term answer, since my house is being sold. The move itself may be confusing, and I'm wondering if both dogs could be crated together. They are joined at the hip, so they might not balk. It is me that has to be the problem, and I know if there is a definite structure they will aim to please, and will work, as I will stay on top of it. I thought in the beginning it was the juvenile cataracts in Luigi, but I can see it probably has nothing to do with this, as his olfactory senses are acute. They are both confined with gates to 2 rooms when I leave, and still every corner is a tree meant to be peed on, even though the pee-pee pad is in plain sight, in the same place. Lacey waits. The "weege" thinks hes in a park. Help and gratitude for hearing me out. Sorry for the length. These guys deserve a good instructor, as they are priceless.


----------

